# Flying Owls



## Marcio NY (Sep 15, 2008)

I just picked up a couple of birds, the gentlemen said they were flying owls.
Nice looking birds, one is a black hen with a little white on the face the other is red with white flights. they both have clean heads and a slight frill on the chest. Are Owls breed for flying?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Marcio NY said:


> I just picked up a couple of birds, the gentlemen said they were flying owls.
> Nice looking birds, one is a black hen with a little white on the face the other is red with white flights. they both have clean heads and a slight frill on the chest. Are Owls breed for flying?


*Hi Marcio, Most of the owls were flyers at one time and they were good flyers, however today most are show birds and not flown. There two that I know of that are still good flyers the ITALIAN OWL and the Syrian Owl. As far as I know there is no breed named the flying owl If you could post a picture I may be able to indentfy what OWL breed you have. I have Italian Owls I would fly them but have neigbors that get up set when they see a pigeon.*GEORGE


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

I kept some Italian owls for a friend 7-8 yrs ago that flew really well around the loft. I really enjoyed those pigeons. They have a very nice temperment in the loft and they breed like mice. If I did'nt have the homers I would seriously consider a bunch of those owls they were a joy to own


----------



## Marcio NY (Sep 15, 2008)

*My Owls*

























These are my Owls. I don't know what kind of Owls they are. Any advice
would be great.


Marcio


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

they dont look like owls to me


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

They kinda look like english owls but you don't see many dark checkers especially reds


----------



## Marcio NY (Sep 15, 2008)

The only owls I'm familiar with are German owls. I was thinking Italian Owls or Figuritas. They are very small birds. what you think? thanks.


----------

